# Make your own lawn level for $20



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got bored today after scalping and made my own lawn level for my yearly sand application. I used 5 treated 2x2x42" that were 97 cents/piece and a pipe swivel flange that was $10. Then I used and old push broom handle. Add in some wood screws and bolts and you are good to go. I tested it in a small section next to my sidewalk and it works great.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

that is money sir!!!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Simple. I like it.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

Any pics in action?

Where did you get the swivel flange? I can't find it on website for lowes, home depot, or menards.

I almost made a similar one with aluminum angle and rivets but that wood seems like a good material for the price.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Vtx531 I got it at Lowe's here is the link : https://www.lowes.com/pd/SteelTek-1-1-4-in-Silver-Galvanized-Steel-Structural-Pipe-Fitting-Swivel-Base/999931090
Sorry no pics in action. I just had a bag of sand. I'll post some when I get a truck bed full of sand to spread out..


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@Murfandturf and @SGrabs33 thank you.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome job!


----------



## McDiddles (Feb 24, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

This is great!!! I'll be making one myself. Do you add any weight to it?


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice , how long is the broom handle? A six footer works well with a lawn lute.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

jprez said:


> This is great!!! I'll be making one myself. Do you add any weight to it?


I haven't yet, but I think if it needs additional weight, one could zip tie a patio paver or gym free weight to the top?


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Me surname said:


> Nice , how long is the broom handle? A six footer works well with a lawn lute.


It's almost 6 ft long


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

LBK_419 said:


> jprez said:
> 
> 
> > This is great!!! I'll be making one myself. Do you add any weight to it?
> ...


I figured, even then it's like and 70 percent save. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

jprez said:


> LBK_419 said:
> 
> 
> > jprez said:
> ...


You are welcome also here is a link to the wood:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Severe-Weather-Common-2-in-x-2-in-x-42-in-Actual-1-31-in-x-1-31-in-x-41-75-in-Pressure-Treated-Brown-Deck-Baluster/50279745


----------



## jprez (Oct 25, 2019)

LBK_419 said:


> jprez said:
> 
> 
> > LBK_419 said:
> ...


I appreciate that. New to the forum, I'm glad to have found great people sharing great tips like your one.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

That is great! I have been planning an upcoming level this spring and am headed to Lowes today to make one of these. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> That is great! I have been planning an upcoming level this spring and am headed to Lowes today to make one of these. Thanks for sharing!


You are welcome... if you have problems with finding a broom handle that fits, spin it around and put the "handle" end in the swivel... it is usually thicker. Let me know if any questions come up


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I built one today for $27 including the handle. Used a rake handle from Lowes and the set screw seems to hold it very tight. Excited to see how it works once all this rain moves out.


----------



## bigmks (May 22, 2018)

If you can't find a broom handle thick enough like me. This maybe can be an alternative.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I like that better. The best I could find is 60" handle. I think the 72" would be more ideal for this tool.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This thing is fantastic. I need one


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> This thing is fantastic. I need one


Thank you sir. I love your videos on the "YouTubes"


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

wardconnor said:


> This thing is fantastic. I need one


Don't kid yerself pal!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

It just looks so easy to make and I really need a hand held little one that I can do smaller areas. I only have the large one that I drag behind the 4 wheeler. Do not even try to drag that thing by hand.... forget about it.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> It just looks so easy to make and I really need a hand held little one that I can do smaller areas. I only have the large one that I drag behind the 4 wheeler. Do not even try to drag that thing by hand.... forget about it.


If you do make one... then stop by Holmes Depot and pick up a couple of these doo-dads.
I used them on the bottom of the level so that when I screwed the swivel flange on, everything would still be flat on the bottom...

And I wouldn't dare drag that thing... looks like a monster..


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I just used 1.5" lags and flat washers. Worked just fine as well.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Really nice. I might make one similar to this. Nice job. :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

those flat flange nuts are a great idea. I would really like to make one of those. I may be doing that here in another month or so


----------



## Fitz (Apr 6, 2019)

This is awesome! Thanks for posting. I will be building one very soon for my own leveling project. A fraction of the price compared to ones sold by vendors. Pushed one around a lot on golf course tees.

Thanks!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Fitz said:


> This is awesome! Thanks for posting. I will be building one very soon for my own leveling project. A fraction of the price compared to ones sold by vendors. Pushed one around a lot on golf course tees.
> 
> Thanks!


I've never used one of the real ones. So, please let me know how it compares. I feel like this one does a good job but I have nothing to compare it to.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Finished mine up today. Went with the 1.25" poplar dowel for a handle. It takes a good bit of sanding to fit the pipe fitting but turned out real nice. I also went with an extra 2x2 and made the width of the head 12" instead of the 10ish that it would be using 1 picket. Just needs some linseed oil On the handle and will be good to go.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Ok. Tested it out with a 50lb bag of sand. A couple of issues. #1 is that the frame will twist with the single screws in the 2x2. I used a scrap 2x4 for the inner braces with 2 screw side by side. That stiffened it up fine. #2, use the flush nuts and bolts. The lags I used pulled out and my handle came off while an entire crew of amigos was spreading pine straw on the HOAs property that is adjacent to my yard....epic fail.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> Ok. Tested it out with a 50lb bag of sand. A couple of issues. #1 is that the frame will twist with the single screws in the 2x2. I used a scrap 2x4 for the inner braces with 2 screw side by side. That stiffened it up fine. #2, use the flush nuts and bolts. The lags I used pulled out and my handle came off while an entire crew of amigos was spreading pine straw on the HOAs property that is adjacent to my yard....epic fail.


It looks good!! I have only spread one bag of sand and the frame didn't twist yet. But I'm going to follow you and brace it up in the middle like you said. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

I bought a hand made 28inch lawn lute from eBay for £59 he was also selling 36inch version as well as drag behind types ,here's a link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lawn-lute-Levelling-rake-for-working-soil-topdressing-landscaping-28-x-14-/283734384933
I also got from eBay a 6foot broom handle for about £7 , it's actually made of plywood which is probably stronger than the normal wood ones.


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

Me surname said:


> I bought a hand made 28inch lawn lute from eBay for £59 he was also selling 36inch version as well as drag behind types ,here's a link https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lawn-lute-Levelling-rake-for-working-soil-topdressing-landscaping-28-x-14-/283734384933
> I also got from eBay a 6foot broom handle for about £7 , it's actually made of plywood which is probably stronger than the normal wood ones.


Before I found this one I was thinking of making one from metal but I don't have a welder or welding skills , I thought of making a wooden version like what's been discussed in this thread but I was concerned about the wood warping over time & therefore only being flat for a short time.
Oops I must of hit the quote button instead of the edit button .


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

It may in time but for the money in it it's great. The poplar dowel from lowes is only about $9. With some standing and linseed oil it's super nice.


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

cutigers08 said:


> It may in time but for the money in it it's great. The poplar dowel from lowes is only about $9. With some standing and linseed oil it's super nice.


Once you have got it working the way you like ,a good few cots of penetrating preserver & then decking oil will help keep it flat for many seasons.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

LBK_419 said:


> @Vtx531 I got it at Lowe's here is the link : https://www.lowes.com/pd/SteelTek-1-1-4-in-Silver-Galvanized-Steel-Structural-Pipe-Fitting-Swivel-Base/999931090
> Sorry no pics in action. I just had a bag of sand. I'll post some when I get a truck bed full of sand to spread out..


This thing is currently unavailable. Anybody have any other source? Lowes carries this exact same part in 3/4" opening instead of 1 1/4" . Wonder if it would do just as well using a piece of 3/4" conduit pipe instead of a wooden handle?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A 3/4" emt conduit is slightly over 1" OD. A 1/2" emt is less than 1" but would be too flimsy. You could use a broom handle and turn down the end a little bit if it was slightly oversized.


----------



## Murfandturf (Mar 13, 2020)

Boom!! Let's see how this $18 baby works!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Murfandturf said:


> Boom!! Let's see how this $18 baby works!


Nice!!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

My final version. Probably overbuilt but I went with the 1x4 to keep it from being able to tweak.


----------



## LLFieldGuy (Mar 26, 2020)

I love this!!! I now have something to make during my "Stay at Home" order. I can't wait to get some sand down on my infields. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

LLFieldGuy said:


> I love this!!! I now have something to make during my "Stay at Home" order. I can't wait to get some sand down on my infields. Thanks for the inspiration.


This social distancing is the best thing to happen to my yard and worst thing to happen to my checking account! Fortunately my wife has dropped a good amount on plants and trees so she isnt giving me any crap about ordering PGR and a few other things.


----------



## LLFieldGuy (Mar 26, 2020)

Has anyone considered a 4' wide version? I know that might top $20 but are there any downsides to going wider?


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

LLFieldGuy said:


> Has anyone considered a 4' wide version? I know that might top $20 but are there any downsides to going wider?


More chance of it warping out of flat ?


----------



## LLFieldGuy (Mar 26, 2020)

Me surname said:


> LLFieldGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone considered a 4' wide version? I know that might top $20 but are there any downsides to going wider?
> ...


I agree this might be an issue, however the spread would help bridge some of those lumps. I might have to build both and test it out.


----------



## Me surname (Feb 13, 2020)

LLFieldGuy said:


> Me surname said:
> 
> 
> > LLFieldGuy said:
> ...


There's no harm in trying , if it only stays flat for one renovation/levelling then it's done it's job.


----------



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

Excise my ignorance here. Newbie to lawns. What does this do to the grass? I have some dips and bumps in my yard, but don't see how this will level it out? Or just filling the dips with sand? Then placing grass over the sand? Sorry if this seems like a stupid question.


----------



## LLFieldGuy (Mar 26, 2020)

racng69 said:


> Excise my ignorance here. Newbie to lawns. What does this do to the grass? I have some dips and bumps in my yard, but don't see how this will level it out? Or just filling the dips with sand? Then placing grass over the sand? Sorry if this seems like a stupid question.


Not a stupid question. You're correct, we are using this to fill the dips with sand or soil. Sand is much better at finding level than soil it is preffered when leveling. The trick is to not bury the turf under the sand entirely. The grass will grow up through the sand and then start to fill in. If your lumps are so large that you'll bury the turf you might consider a different route.


----------



## Mark B (May 30, 2019)

Thanks for this idea! I knocked one up out of bits of wood I had lying around, and bought a fixed steel brush head to attach onto a piece of deck board, for a total cost of less than a fiver. Let's see if it works and how long it lasts😅


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

TheWhiteWizard said:


> Thanks for this idea! I knocked one up out of bits of wood I had lying around, and bought a fixed steel brush head to attach onto a piece of deck board, for a total cost of less than a fiver. Let's see if it works and how long it lasts😅


Looks awesome! Glad I could help. I don't know how long these things will last but if I can get one or two years out of them then I'll be happy.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

Just another reason I really enjoy this website so many great ideas! Thanks for sharing this one in particular @LBK_419

Here is my version. I decided to add wood to the ends similar to the actual metal one from R&R. Also used to aerosol can water sealer and had an old can of black paint I was about to toss so I sprayed it. Doubt the paint will last but I dont care! Awesome cheap alternative cant wait to put it to work.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Daddylonglegs said:


> Just another reason I really enjoy this website so many great ideas! Thanks for sharing this one in particular @LBK_419
> 
> Here is my version. I decided to add wood to the ends similar to the actual metal one from R&R. Also used to aerosol can water sealer and had an old can of black paint I was about to toss so I sprayed it. Doubt the paint will last but I dont care! Awesome cheap alternative cant wait to put it to work.


Happy to help!
I like the addition of the sides... I think I'll do the same to mine tomorrow.


----------



## Daddylonglegs (May 15, 2019)

Yeah I think it may keep from getting too much sand in between and pulling it apart. Also feels like the weight of this thing is just right!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

I put this thing to work today and it is worth its weight in gold! Absolutely could not have done my leveling project without it!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Looks good! I really like that yard cart.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> Looks good! I really like that yard cart.


The Gorilla Evolution is awesome! I was on the fence between it and the dump cart and my wife surprised me with it. Light years better than a wheelbarrow. Full loads of sand were a breeze!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> I put this thing to work today and it is worth its weight in gold! Absolutely could not have done my leveling project without it!


Looks good!!!


----------



## Mdos (Jul 17, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good! I really like that yard cart.
> ...


That much better than even a 2 wheel wheelbarrow?? I was looking to get the cart but the thread on here about no parking brake was a good call and now this has put me in the fence even more!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Mdos said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > Gilley11 said:
> ...


I like how it has a lower center of gravity and how well balanced in is. For the size of my yard it is perfect.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

They're way better than a 2 wheeled wheelbarrow. Since the load is much closer to the pivot point (the axle) it's WAY easier to lift and dump.


----------



## tblood (Aug 7, 2018)

Watching


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

with how straight the wood is at our local HD/Lowe's it might make the yard even more unlevel lol.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

Just stumbled across this, but RE: handles -- you might consider trying an aluminum closet rod. I think it'd be stiff enough and it's lightweight, easy to cut with a hacksaw as well. They're only ~$10 at most big-box stores.

I use them for DIY motorized outdoor roller/sun shades. I considered PVC & conduit, but both are heavy & don't have good strength over moderate spans. I scoured the store for a cheap, lightweight, sturdy tubes -- found closet rods, and have used them for a number of applications ever since. =)


----------



## appsdeacs (Aug 5, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas from this thread. I built one of these this weekend. Mine seems to be a little larger than most pictured above. I went with almost the full length of the pickets, cut off about an inch cause one was a little shorter than the others. I went with 2.5" space between the pickets, so my total dimensions are like 41x13. What space did y'all use for in between the pickets?

Thanks again for the ideas.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

good suggestion for the long handle. I have found you need at least 6 foot or more to make it easy to spread in long strokes.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Same. Made one with a standard 5 ft wood handle from HD and it would snag a lot. I modified the base with an extension tube to take the wood handle and making it around 7 ft. Makes it a lot easier to spread when the angle of force applied is as parallel to the ground as possible. Plus, I find the longer stroke is great for feathering and working sand in the canopy post-watering without roughing the grass too much.


----------

